# 5.1 Speakers for PC under 7k



## thydigit (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi,
Please suggest a good 5.1 system for PC. My budget is < 7k. Mostly I use to watch movies and sometime listening music. Remote option is preferred. I read several threads here, cant decide as they old. Thanks


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 23, 2012)

this :

New Logitech Z506 5.1 Award Winning Gaming Speakers Warranty For IPOD DVD TV | eBay

OR

this :

Flipkart.com: Creative Inspire T6100 Speaker: Speaker


----------



## thydigit (Feb 23, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> this :
> 
> New Logitech Z506 5.1 Award Winning Gaming Speakers Warranty For IPOD DVD TV | eBay
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions , is there any other models with little more RMS ~80-100?. Also how about F&D models, any ideas?


----------



## digitaltab (Feb 23, 2012)

go buy z506 blindly, these are awesome and d best deal in ur budget


----------



## thydigit (Feb 23, 2012)

@shivam24 Thanks! thinking about to order

but as i said I am preferring remote, so is the following are good, any suggestions? 

F&D Home theatre 5.1 Speaker System F-6000 | eBay

F&D 5.1 Home Theatre Speaker - F3000U - Plug & play USB/CARD | eBay


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 23, 2012)

> F&D Home theatre 5.1 Speaker System F-6000 | eBay



This guy has got quite a good reviews all around... You can't go wrong..


----------



## thydigit (Feb 23, 2012)

@MegaMind Thanks buddy!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 24, 2012)

megamind is right ! F&D F6000 is a really good system. you could find small 1 or 2 reviews on it on TDF itself. buy it blindly ! ofcourse, you could audition them at 'more' shopping mall if its there in your city. i've demoed it and its got a shattering power without any apparent or noticeable distortion (though cant say for much higher volume), and its built-in amplification too is very good. it can play songs from even very-low powered PMPs easily at good volume and sound output. now dont wait. off you go !


----------



## thydigit (Feb 24, 2012)

@GhorMaanas Thanks buddy! Its not available at shops in my city. I am planning to buy at ebay, from 
F&D Home theatre 5.1 Speaker System F-6000 | eBay
cant find anyother online sites with this model.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Feb 24, 2012)

F&D Home theatre 5.1 Speaker System F-6000  >>all the way !!! I bought this a year back @6400 Rs. from local dealer ... awesome system with superb sound quality ..a vast sound-stage will provide you with minute details and the bass is truly rumbling .. a very good buy under 7k.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 24, 2012)

thydigit said:


> @GhorMaanas Thanks buddy! Its not available at shops in my city. I am planning to buy at ebay, from
> F&D Home theatre 5.1 Speaker System F-6000 | eBay
> cant find anyother online sites with this model.



sure. go ahead with the deal. apply any discount-coupon if you have it. 




abhisek_bsws said:


> F&D Home theatre 5.1 Speaker System F-6000  >>all the way !!! I bought this a year back @6400 Rs. from local dealer ... awesome system with superb sound quality ..a vast sound-stage will provide you with minute details and the bass is truly rumbling .. a very good buy under 7k.



^^ +1 to that ! soundstage is truly good for a 5.1 system.


----------



## thydigit (Feb 24, 2012)

^ Yah, gonna order it soon!!! Thanks all for your suggestions!!


----------



## thydigit (Mar 10, 2012)

I missed two F&D 6000 listings on ebay for 6500rs, now there is only one with 8500rs.

Shall i buy from here
F&D F-6000 Reviews | Features - F&D F-6000 Expert Reviews n Features India

if noy please help me to choose one, z506 or some other models?


----------



## joy.das.jd (Mar 10, 2012)

The same speaker set is available for 7499 on ebay at the following link

F&D 5.1 Home Theater Speakers with Fashion Design, High Gloss Finishing Surface | eBay

Also i have a Rs 500 off coupon . If you want that then send me a sms and i will send the coupon to you. My number 9331109568


----------



## thydigit (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool, thank you for the link. Only several mins left please send the coupon code, i sent u a SMS too.


----------

